
Facebook shares slide after reports of data misuse - Jerry2
https://ca.news.yahoo.com/facebook-shares-slide-reports-data-misuse-120513980--finance.html
======
jonathanyc
It’s definitely awkward that the co-founder of the company that sold data to
Cambridge Analytica is right now employed by Facebook as in-house
psychologist: [https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/mar/18/facebook-
cambri...](https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/mar/18/facebook-cambridge-
analytica-joseph-chancellor-gsr)

